# trouble with a very small pup



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

27 days...that's not even 4 weeks old. Is it normal where you live to get a puppy that young? I got my puppy when she was 8 weeks old. That gave her the opportunity to stay much longer with her mother (I believe she was 5 weeks old when the breeder started with something extra apart from mother's milk...) and her littermates, which taught her a lot about bite inhibition and behaving in general. Your pup simply is too young...is there no way the breeder will take him back for a few more weeks?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Your pup*

Did you say your pup is less than a month old and you have it?
The breeder gave it to you that young?
Pups should not be away from their dog mother until 8 wks. old.


----------



## MissKitty (Sep 29, 2011)

sorry OP i am not an expert, but that puppy should be with it's momma for a couple more weeks, i would have zero expecations of my a 4 week old puppy i agree with the PP that pup should go back to the breeder for a couple more weeks


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

He needs to go back to his mom for a few more weeks, to be properly weaned onto dog food at the appropriate age and learn how to 'be a dog' from his mom and littermates. Pups learn how to interact with other dogs, how to play appropriately and very importantly, bite inhibition from their mom and littermates. I can't imagine why a 'breeder' would separate a pup from it's mom at such a young age -- truly sad.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Is this for real? 27 days old and you received one previously at this age? Where are you from? Is this normal practice where you live? Your poor puppy is probably treating you like a litter mate with all of the biting and barking. He is after all entirely too young to be weaned from his mother and litter mates. Take him back to the breeder and wait until he is 8 weeks old.


----------



## aerolor (May 27, 2011)

Yuki said:


> *my pup is 27 days old*  and i am very happy i got it. but i am facing problems with its behavior cuz its biting me always and even barking. my previous pup didnt do all this so i am confused. its a bit toilet trained already and eats food from bowl* though i am also using feeding bottle and puppy formula sometimes*. the biting and barking is getting a bit annoying. i know its too young but my previous pup was just as young when i got her....but she was more silent and barked first when she was 2 months old. i am having trouble with this.
> 
> it is cuz its a male pup? what am i doing wrong? i am not over or under feeding it.* i just received the pup from the breeder this morning*. please help me and if there are any questions i am willing to answer as i have no idea where to start and what to say.
> 
> anyway i love my pup and i want to find a way to make it stop barking and biting too much. its too young and if i let it do as it pleases he may grow up to be a noisy dog. thank you.


I am shocked that this pup has been sold to you - separated from his mother and litter-mates at 27 days also that a breeder would let you take a puppy that young. Please, if you can, take it back to the breeder so it can be with it's mother - it is much too young.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am going to agree with everyone, this puppy has been taken away from it's mother at the very least 4 weeks too soon! He should never have been taken away from the mother and his littermates until he was 8 weeks old, or even better 9 weeks old!

However, to answer your question about the biting and barking. He would have learned from mom and the other puppies not to bite so hard. Barking is probably because he is alone and scared. A puppy that is old enough to be removed from the litter and mother will still bite, it is totally normal for puppies to use their mouths on everything in their world, it's how they play, learn, and communicate.

Because he will not learn from other puppies and his mom not to bite so hard, you will have a lot of work to do yourself teaching him bite inhibition.

Please see if you can return your puppy to the mother until he is at least 8 weeks old.


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

guys i agree with everyone as well but its normal practice here. 3-6 week old pups are sold. i even had a chat with the vet and the breeder about pup's health and other things. after i heard that he was feeding it some **** instead of letting it stay with mom it angered me a lot. hence i bought pup formula. i cant take it back to breeder. if i am right the pup was kept away from his mother cuz he was feeding the pup some ****. its my guess. the breeders where i live (in my country) majority of them are like this. the pups are all hot sellers so its hard even get one pup. so 6-8 weeks old pups are not available easily. only very few breeders sell pups of that age. and honestly speaking i didnt know the pup was (again) that young.

the current pup's pic..sleeping in my lap...

http://img823.imageshack.us/img823/2633/dsc003601.jpg

as i said i have had a previous pup which was 25 days old. i took care of it 24/7. it grew up healthy and well. bite inhibition is one problem i had had to face earlier too but as she grew up she didnt bite anymore. currently i gave the pup a squeaky toy to chew on and i am trying to do my best with this pup too. 

please give me ideas to help me cuz i have no other options. even if i am against it i cant do anything.

PS: my previous golden retriever was taken away from me by my parents and given for adoption when i was sleeping. i am still in shock over what they did. i tried finding my dog which was 3 years old but i couldnt track the guy who took her in (T__T) at the reception he left i message not to try to get my dog back from him. i have been betrayed by my parents and dog stolen from me. this pup was given to me as compensation for what they did. this was my previous dog...some pics..

ImageShack(TM) slideshow


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

What a terrible thing for your parents to do with your first dog, he is beautiful, I am so sorry he is not with you any longer.

With this new puppy, you will just have to be patient. Each dog is an individual and will not behave just like the first. Keep soft chew toys available to put in his mouth when he wants to bite, he thinks he is just playing like he would with another puppy or dog. You will just need to distract him with a toy or petting when he barks. I would probably put a warm water bottle in a towel for him to sleep with so he feels warmth and can cuddle with it.

He is adorable, there is nothing cuter than a baby Golden Retriever. I hope you will keep posting on the board and let us know how things are going with your baby.

What is his name?


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

You are hesitant to mention where you are from. I am thinking many different thoughts. Would you rather be part of the solution or part of the problem? Having a puppy, especially that young requires A LOT of work. You've already mentioned that you work and can't make time for the puppy. You want to house train the puppy in a very unnatural way,using puppy pads and/or a artificial grass turf area inside the house. If your parents took your previous puppy away at three years of age while you slept, what prevents them from doing it again? Do you think you could join an organization where you live, perhaps a rescue organization to help facilitate humane treatment of dogs? Help educate others about spaying and neutering. Puppy mills are not the way to make an extra buck. I don't care how bad the economy is. Do something honest by not keeping these types of business schmucks in business. Surely there has to be a better way.


----------



## Golden Lady (Aug 30, 2011)

I agree with everyone about this post. Much to young. It is very sad for the pup and unfortunate that these kind of things are allowed to happen.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Obviously this person is in a repressed country where things are very different then what 'we' know. I feel for them and for the pup and hope they can make it work. 

I hope they keep us updated...


----------



## ozzy'smom (Jun 18, 2011)

I think it's hard for us to offer opinions because your situation is very different from what many of us deal with. As other folks have said it's common for most of us to get pups around 7 - 9 weeks so 4 week old is something most of us don't have experience with. 

I can tell you that Goldens are often pretty mouthy and many of us went through a phase of a lot of biting from our pups those first few months. It's very normal and you might experience a bad case of it since your guy didn't learn any of those manners from his litter.


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

his name is Yuki i chose the japanese name cuz it means courage and snow (depends on kanji though) i love snow and i want my dog to be courageous and grow up well. also i find peace wen i am with my beloved goldens.

 i will never ever forgive my parents for what they did. i went into severe depression and showed signs of psychosis...i became suicidal cuz i lost her. new pup gave me courage to live on but i will always always always miss my previous dog. (T_T) i loved her as my own child/sister/best friend...she was my everything. i still cry myself to sleep every night. its like i lost my own child.

i called the breeder and he said that the pup's mother died  and among the litter only two survived. he didnt give me any other details and said he fed the tiny pup and took care of it till i got it. i feel sorry for little pup (T__T). i hope i can be a good mama for him and yes i will be patient as you said since i have had exp before so i guess i can do better this time. i will do everything i can so he can grow up as a handsome dog. 

i have already provided soft toys  there is soft squeaky rhino and a rubber chicken leg that squeaks, a soft ball (he cant hold it as its big so he plays with it by rolling it) and a soft stuffed bear, its 4 inch tall and has no tiny things that he can swallow its 100% cotton with cross-stitch eyes, nose and mouth. i will keep him warm as you advised. 

i always keep raw hide chewsticks like these so the pup can bite/chew all it wants instead of biting my hands. though i throw them out at night as they cant eat it but it sure kept them busy










if anyone has any more ideas please do share and help my pup. thanks.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Have you brought the puppy in for a vet check? If the mother died and all but 2 of the pups died, I'd be very concerned about the health of your puppy. Your job right now is to be its mother, its caretaker, its protector, and you need to make sure it is as healthy as it can be. It sounds like you are doing a wonderful job so far, but I would definitely take it to see a vet. And when you're at the vet, don't let your puppy touch the floors. She is so very young and she could catch all sorts of things if she's not protected.


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

Blondie said:


> You are hesitant to mention where you are from. I am thinking many different thoughts. Would you rather be part of the solution or part of the problem? Having a puppy, especially that young requires A LOT of work. You've already mentioned that you work and can't make time for the puppy. You want to house train the puppy in a very unnatural way,using puppy pads and/or a artificial grass turf area inside the house. If your parents took your previous puppy away at three years of age while you slept, what prevents them from doing it again? Do you think you could join an organization where you live, perhaps a rescue organization to help facilitate humane treatment of dogs? Help educate others about spaying and neutering. Puppy mills are not the way to make an extra buck. I don't care how bad the economy is. Do something honest by not keeping these types of business schmucks in business. Surely there has to be a better way.



i am from india (thats why i typed "far away"). i dont work and i dont think i mentioned "work" i can devote myself to the pup 24/7 thats no biggie. my parents were ****ing fools for all i know. if they repeat it i am committing suicide or breaking their bones thats it. no argument over it and i have already told them that. they took me to ER and stuff happened i was given meds and "****ing saved"...thats why there is a pup now cuz they and i couldnt find my previous dog and i would have died few days back. they dont want me dead or going crazy cuz i am their only daughter. 

as for puppy mills i hate to admit it but peeps in my country are **** they only want $$ no one follows the rules. there is one organization close to my home but its not very active. dont get me started on peeps here. they make me sick.

puppy is already toilet trained a bit and he barks and whines wen he wants to go "potty" when i let him out he does it and returns back. i dont have any problems there.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Does anyone here know any breeders/vets in India that we could connect this person with? And quickly?


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

kdmarsh said:


> Have you brought the puppy in for a vet check? If the mother died and all but 2 of the pups died, I'd be very concerned about the health of your puppy. Your job right now is to be its mother, its caretaker, its protector, and you need to make sure it is as healthy as it can be. It sounds like you are doing a wonderful job so far, but I would definitely take it to see a vet. And when you're at the vet, don't let your puppy touch the floors. She is so very young and she could catch all sorts of things if she's not protected.


i already did. the vet said he was healthy and 100% fine. he also said he will help me with pup's diet so the pup will grow up healthy. it was the first thing i did when i got the pup...i ran over to the vet nearby for a check up and registration at vet-clinic. i had wrapped the pup in a large towel and didnt let go of the pup and kept eye on it. people nearby came over to touch it, they had sick dogs and all...after i started yelling no one came near me and the pup. the vet gave him a thorough checkup. i hadnt known about the mom when i went to vet.  i called the breeder after reading the posts on forum. i will be going to the vet after 3 days he said he will give me puppy food and supplements.


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

jackie_hubert said:


> Does anyone here know any breeders/vets in India that we could connect this person with? And quickly?


please dont worry my home is close to vet-clinic and 1 mile away from Institute of veterinary sciences. if there is a problem i will run over there ASAP. i also have vet's number and clinic is open 24 hrs thats a good thing. as for the pup i will do my best. i dont mind caring for the pup for few more weeks until it older. it makes me happy having someone to care for. since i am a lonely person without friends and got betrayed by family. my only happiness and smile is from the pup. thanks for worrying.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Yuki, thank you for sharing all of this with us and helping us to understand your situation better. Please keep posting and updating us. Dogs are definately a great way to help us heal mentally and I hope your puppy will help you.

I lost many dogs when I was growing up. We were poor and it was a pattern of 'get the kids a puppy because I feel guilty' and then having to move and the dog 'got a home at a local farm' (not). It was a tough lesson in life but it allowed me to understand I needed to wait until I could get a dog...wait until I was an adult and supporting myself and able to give that dog a good home. So I did. We all have to rise above the mistakes of our parents; they all make mistakes because they are only human. I hope you will be able to as well. Only by forgiving can one find peace within. 

What part of India are you in? I work with many Indian people here at UCSF as we are conducting studies on cardiovascular disease among South Asians as they are very high and the risk factors are unknown.

Take care, Kimberly


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

I meant so that they might be able to place your puppy with a litter in order for it to learn necessary behaviors that you will not be able to teach it...


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Be careful with rawhide...it's not the healthiest kind of treat...


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

Angelina said:


> What part of India are you in?


Southern India. 

My parents, previously bought me the other female pup after promising me that they would never ever separate it from me. it was a promise made in July 2008. they broke their promise on 12th sep 2011. i cant say i am rich but i am not poor either and we didnt move as we own our house and mom's a "landlord" renting out houses and stuff...i still dont understand what the **** made them do such a thing. we werent moving, the dog was beautiful and healthy, there was no problem with $$ either...what they did, its ridiculous and i feel obnoxious every time i think about how they promised me and then betrayed me. i wont forgive them. i had worked hard to bring up a small pup, spent tons of $$ groomed it trained it loved it with all my heart....only to be betrayed when i was sleeping. the shock, i cant get over it yet so i cant move on or forgive. not yet.  my heart is still broken....still in pieces...i dont have glue to stick them all together yet.


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

inge said:


> Be careful with rawhide...it's not the healthiest kind of treat...


true..i dont let them eat it...just for chewing then throw it out.


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

jackie_hubert said:


> I meant so that they might be able to place your puppy with a litter in order for it to learn necessary behaviors that you will not be able to teach it...


aah i see.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

He looks older than a month old in the picture. Good luck with your baby. You may want to seek help for yourself though to cope with the loss of your previous dog.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Yuki said:


> i am from india (thats why i typed "far away"). i dont work and i dont think i mentioned "work" i can devote myself to the pup 24/7 thats no biggie. my parents were ****ing fools for all i know. if they repeat it i am committing suicide or breaking their bones thats it. no argument over it and i have already told them that. they took me to ER and stuff happened i was given meds and "****ing saved"...thats why there is a pup now cuz they and i couldnt find my previous dog and i would have died few days back. they dont want me dead or going crazy cuz i am their only daughter.
> 
> as for puppy mills i hate to admit it but peeps in my country are **** they only want $$ no one follows the rules. there is one organization close to my home but its not very active. dont get me started on peeps here. they make me sick.
> 
> puppy is already toilet trained a bit and he barks and whines wen he wants to go "potty" when i let him out he does it and returns back. i dont have any problems there.


Sorry I misquoted you. Some recent posts have come and gone pertaining to having a puppy and not being able to care for it because of work. Glad you can contribute 24/7 to your puppy. Glad you got it to a vet. Your situation is very complicated and I wish the best for you. Giving the best you can for your puppy will reward you tenfold.


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

thanks a lot Blondie. i will do my best.
4y7777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777hu

er...that was typed by my puppy sorry XD lmao i will leave it here as his first msg to all lol maybe he wants to say thanks too


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

everyone i think i found a way to stop him from biting. i am not sure if what i am doing is right but it seems to have some effect. what i am doing is:

1. when he bites me i give him a toy
2. if he leaves the toy and bites me i give him a gentle push (very very gently cuz i dunt want him to get hurt) and ignore him until he stops whining for attention and sits down quietly.
3. i pet him a lot after he has calmed down. i receive licking instead of bites and he plays around happily.

its kinda working and he is biting a little less now. my aim was to make him understand that biting wont get him attention or even whining. if he is quiet, he receives lots of petting. his bites have become less painful too. i did this about 2-4 times only. 

am i doing the right thing? cuz i dunno if i should do this


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I think what you're doing sounds just right. Bear in mind that golden retriever puppies are little brats and your puppy may be biting you for several months. Obviously if you work on training her not to she won't do it as often, but golden retriever pups are notorious for being "land sharks." So don't get too upset if the behavior doesn't disappear completely.

And I hope one day you can find it in your heart to forgive your parents. Some people just don't understand the bond that we have with our dogs. My father's mother at one point in the late 1950's decided their 10 year old beagle was too old so she took it to the local laboratory and left it there for scientific research.  When the kids asked where their dog was, she said it ran away. She's not a cruel, horrible person, she just doesn't get it (she's a really weird bird, my grandma). To her animals are probably on the same level as a piece of furniture.

Good luck with your puppy!


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

since i had a pup before i know goldens are very mouthy. i will do my best with my new male pup.  he is awfully cute and is learning fast. i am happy with him. i think i dont have much to worry. ranting on this thread did help me a lot emotionally cuz i was worried before. just in 2 days he learnt to ask for food wen hungry. not to bite too hard and potty training is going well too. 

 he jumps on my keyboard wen i type and starts pouncing on it lol its just too cute and lovable.

i may forgive my parents but just not yet since emotionally i am not ready to accept what they did. i just spoke with my dad and made him promise me not to separate my pup from me ever! and i also lectured him on how much i love goldens and how much time effort and $$ it takes to have a good healthy grownup dog. i told him the pup was my kid and family so not to treat it like a "thing". i have patched up with my parents but forgiveness will have to wait until my pup is older and my mind is at peace. as the shock was recent its a bit too hard to swallow and forgive. i need time to calm my heart and mind.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Yuki*

Your pup is absolutely beautiful!! You can tell you love him very much.
I agree with the person who said not all people have the capacity to understand our love of dogs.


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

Yuki, I'm very glad that you found our forum, and came to us for assistance. In time, your sweet little land shark will grow up and, with your love and guidance, become a wonderful friend and companion. Perhaps he will help you find it in your heart to forgive your parents for their transgressions. We are human, and imperfect in so many ways.


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

thanks everyone. i am happy i found this forum. everyone here has helped me through the tough time i had adjusting with new pup and loss of old dog. emotionally it has helped me a lot. 

as for my pup  he is learning fast and doing well. his biting is softer and doesnt hurt as much as few days ago. guess my little plan on ignoring him worked. i am happy with my new found friend and he always sticks to me lol its cute. when i am cooking he whines for attention and after a pat or two he calms down. lmao i was petting him and i got a phone call so when i was on the phone talking to my dad he started barking and bit the phone. he doesnt like anything or anyone disturbing his "petting-time". lol my dad was surprised at his tiny squeaky barking.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

It sounds like you are doing wonderful!


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

he is more active now than he was before and (-__-) he is biting me harder. he took my stuffed rabbit toy and my shoes....my sweater and bit my hands really hard.  but i am happy cuz he is healthy and active.


----------



## TuckersMom (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi, Yuki! It sounds like you are very devoted to your little man, which I think is very important. A lot of people that are in your position get overwhelmed and give up on the dog, and it seems as though you really want what is best for Yuki. This forum offers wonderful insight and has really helped us train Tucker into the dog he is today. Dont be afraid to ask for help! You will get some of those users who dont agree with practices theyre not used to, but be headstrong and keep in mind that you are doing a wonderful thing for Yuki. He is absolutely precious and seems to be very happy with you. I hope that your parents can understand the love you have for him. Just be sure to continue to be the responsible pet owner you have already showed us you can be. 

As far as his biting, I think you could probably start to teach him "no." This is what we did with Tucker. A loud and firm (but not aggressive) "NO!" or "OUCH!" when he bites you will startle him and distract him from biting you. Each time he puts his mouth on you, give him a quick "OUCH!" Even if it doesnt hurt. He needs to learn that you are not his chew toy. I like that you are giving him lots of things to chew on, that is good! Be sure to keep anything that can harm him off of the floor where he might try to eat it

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Yuki*

Yuki

How is the little boy doing?


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

Yuki, what a horrible story with happy end. I wish you happiness, long life and peace of minde to both of you.
Your boy is so cute and deserves all love of the world. Take care of him and you will be happy forever.

Love & Light from Paris 
Tania


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

thanks everyone. 

Tucker's mom thank you for your advice  i have already started with the "no" and "stop". i even filled a small bottle with some beans and sticks. when he bites i shake it. lol he gets startled and backs off. its helping me to train him. that bottle makes a really weird noise. i got scared when i shook it first time lol but it isnt loud or "rattle-ish" more like pebbles rolling softly along with sticks. i am only using it when he bites hard and doesnt respond to "no" or "stop".

 here is a pic of him with his both paws in his snack bowl. i took it today. lol he was eating his snack while growling at me and he caught the bowl with his front paws like a cat and wouldnt let go. it was so cute and funny. when i took the bowl he clung to my leg like a kitten with his front paws leaving scratches behind.


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

T-Joy thanks for your kind words  they made me really happy. I wish you happiness and prosperity as well.



Karen519 said:


> Yuki
> 
> How is the little boy doing?


he is healthy, doing really well, is a bag full of trouble and mischief. he has become very active and (-_-) pulls me along. i am hyperactive myself so it doesnt really matter.  we played "attack the bottle" today lol. i placed an empty bottle on the floor and taught him to pounce when i say "attack" it was loads of fun as he would respond sometimes and sometimes hide behind me barking at the bottle a lot. we had tons of fun today  

 but his potty training isnt going well...his teeth have become sharper and his biting is harder than before. (-_-) he is still cute so i cant help but love him a lot no matter what he does. today he climbed over my shoulder and stuck to me like glue so i had to carry him while i cleaned up the place and made his food etc etc (>_>) this guy is seriously becoming a brat cuz i pamper him a lot...lol but i love him <3


----------



## LDGrillo (Dec 20, 2010)

My girl didn't stop the mouthing of my hands and biting until she lost her baby teeth and the adults came in (About 4-5 months old). The reason for his biting is the baby teeth... so it will be a few months until it gets better, you'll just have to deal with it and try not to let his little teeth bite you. As for the pottying, keep taking him out as often as possible, every 20-30 minutes. That's exactly how I did it and my girl turned out great!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

He sure is cute. And so little. It's a bit of culture shock to see such a young pup away from it's mom already, I understand it's different where you live.

You're doing a great job with him!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Yuki*

Yuki

He is so adorable.
Are you taking him out on a leash every 2-3 hours to potty train him?
That is what young pups needs.


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

thanks everyone i will do as you advice me to.  a leash? isnt he too small/young for a leash? i am gonna wait a bit before i use a leash. i can take him out to potty every hour. i hope it works.


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

He is getting back into his routine slowly  he sometimes does the potty where i told him to and is responding to "no" too. i think he doesnt like my mom caring for him and wants me to do everything for him, play with him and (-__-) wants my complete attention. if i dont i am in for a bite or two. 

I am recognizing his barks, bites etc as "food", "need to pee" and "play with me" etc. when i do as i thought the pup wanted, he wags his tail happily and hops around. he also doesnt let me eat my meals. since he often likes to stay on my lap, when i start eating he climbs up chest and barks at my face and my dinner plate. last night he slapped my face with his paw  cuz i dont give him my food.

 i think he is coming along fine and if pay more attention he will grow up to be a splendid dog


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

First of all, Yuki is just too adorable. I feel like picking him up and cuddling him. And you have chosen a great name, love the meaning. You're doing a great job with such a young puppy. I'd also like to wish you strength and happiness given the circumstances and hope that Yuki brings you a lot of joy.

But I'd also like to point out here that it is not true that all breeders in India sell puppies for profit and this young. This sounds more like a backyard breeder or puppy mill and they are present in all countries including the US. It is true that public awareness about backyard breeders may not be as much as here, but i know a bunch of people here too who get pet shop puppies and designer puppies and are proud of their dogs,vwithout understanding the depth of torture the puppy mill dogs through. If you go to a registered breeder, with KCI (Kennel Club of India), it's a completely different story. I just want to say to everyone that let's not generalize this. This incident does come as a culture shock and gives the impression that the country is repressed. But that's not true. My father's friend shows Great Danes and my father used to show German Shepherds in India. So I can tell you that there are reputable breeders in India too, but this case definitely sounds like a selfish man making money selling babies. 

I'm glad Yuki found a responsible mommy, who loves him a lot and devotes so much time and energy towards his welfare. No doubts he will grow up to be a strong boy.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Yuki, I want to chime in and say that while it sounds like you are taking wonderful care of your dog, I am beginning to think perhaps you are being too permissive with the puppy which could cause problems down the road. First of all, DON'T let him sit in your lap while you eat. Do you want a 70lb dog trying to sit in your lap when you're eating? Because he's not going to be this little forever. Second of all, you mentioned that he growled at you when you were close to him while he was eating. He is a young puppy so this could be natural, but it also could be the beginnings of resource guarding. I would make sure to monitor this behavior and if it continues, to take measures to correct it. I have a dog that resource guards some high value items and it's not pretty. And I was the one who caused her to behave that way.

Even though he is small and young and adorable you still need to set boundaries with your dog so that he grows up respecting your space.


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

thank you canine_mommy 



canine_mommy said:


> But I'd also like to point out here that it is not true that all breeders in India sell puppies for profit and this young. This sounds more like a backyard breeder or puppy mill and they are present in all countries including the US. If you go to a registered breeder, with KCI (Kennel Club of India), it's a completely different story.


I know this =/ i was shocked as well when he delivered the pup to my home and said "it is 27 days old". i could have refused but when i saw the pup i thought what if he was sold to someone who doesnt care and died or sumthing. i love animals and helping them is one thing i always do. so i refrained from giving the pup back. the ad the "breeder" had placed said "registered with KCI" thats why i ordered the pup. on the phone he said "the pups are 6 weeks old". (-__-) i got cheated. when i said i would like to come to the Kennel and check out the place he said he was closed for the day and home delivered the pup to me.  i am weak against animals and prefer to save them instead of seeing them getting tortured etc etc. when i called him first i thought he was a responsible breeder but he wasnt. i am stupid like that. :--sad: what if Yuki was sold to someone who didnt care much at such a young age and had died after i gave him back and took back my money! it scares me! i would rather give my life saving a cat or a dog than let them die or walk away when they need help. these ideals of mine get me in trouble often. :--sad: i honestly thought i was buying from a good breeder.


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

kdmarsh said:


> First of all, DON'T let him sit in your lap while you eat. Do you want a 70lb dog trying to sit in your lap when you're eating? Because he's not going to be this little forever. Second of all, you mentioned that he growled at you when you were close to him while he was eating. He is a young puppy so this could be natural, but it also could be the beginnings of resource guarding.


thanks kdmarsh  

i let him sit cuz he is small and cute as he grows up i will put some distance. i did the same with my previous dog and she was fine after she grew up.

 he did it only once, growling while eating. i thought "ok this is troublesome though its cute. need to take action" and i took the bowl away and shushed him. i know this kinda habit can become a problem if he grew up like that so i am not giving him any chance to do it. if he growls or barks while eating and tries to guard...my solution is to take the bowl away for 5 minutes and return it back after he is calm. i will repeat it until he gives up the habit of resource guarding. do you think it will help...what i am doing to make him quit when he growls and guards?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Have you called KCI and registered a complaint?
If this breeder was using KCI as a marketing tool and is not a member...KCI may send a letter to him from thier attorney.
If he is a member....then they may sanction him for selling under age puppies.
This 'breeder' may learn best if he is taught through is wallet...


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

Yuki said:


> thanks kdmarsh
> 
> i let him sit cuz he is small and cute as he grows up i will put some distance. i did the same with my previous dog and she was fine after she grew up.
> 
> he did it only once, growling while eating. i thought "ok this is troublesome though its cute. need to take action" and i took the bowl away and shushed him. i know this kinda habit can become a problem if he grew up like that so i am not giving him any chance to do it. if he growls or barks while eating and tries to guard...my solution is to take the bowl away for 5 minutes and return it back after he is calm. i will repeat it until he gives up the habit of resource guarding. do you think it will help...what i am doing to make him quit when he growls and guards?


Yuki, I think that is a good way to change his resource guarding issue. Make sure he sits calmly before you give him his food (but your puppy is too young, so this will take some time). Also try placing your finger in his bowl, while he eats. Feed him with your hand a few times. This will let him know that it's ok for Mommy to touch his food. And also while he eats, take the bowl away for a second and give it back... I know this sounds mean, but I have read this in Patricia McConnell's books. And it's really a good thing. Because tomorrow if you catch him eating something dangerous, you should be able to take it away from him, without him growling or trying to bite you.


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

LibertyME said:


> Have you called KCI and registered a complaint?
> If this breeder was using KCI as a marketing tool and is not a member...KCI may send a letter to him from thier attorney.
> If he is a member....then they may sanction him for selling under age puppies.
> This 'breeder' may learn best if he is taught through is wallet...


I agree with LibertyME, great suggestion. 

And did you get the KCI registration papers from the "breeder"?


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

canine_mommy said:


> Yuki, I think that is a good way to change his resource guarding issue. Make sure he sits calmly before you give him his food (but your puppy is too young, so this will take some time). Also try placing your finger in his bowl, while he eats. Feed him with your hand a few times. This will let him know that it's ok for Mommy to touch his food. And also while he eats, take the bowl away for a second and give it back... I know this sounds mean, but I have read this in Patricia McConnell's books. And it's really a good thing. Because tomorrow if you catch him eating something dangerous, you should be able to take it away from him, without him growling or trying to bite you.



Actually, from what I've read, taking away what the dog is guarding is the WRONG way to go about it, because it reaffirms their need to guard their resource. Also, putting your fingers in the bowl of a dog that is already nervous about people being around him while he eats is asking for trouble. A lot of people suggest that we work on "trading" with the dog and encouraging the dog to associate your presence with good things.

So when your dog is eating, wander by and drop a few yummy snacks nearby or in his bowl. When he's chewing on a bone that is really high value, maybe offer him some cheese in exchange for the bone. I do this with Flora and it has helped with about 80% of her resource guarding problems, although she still gets pretty growly with a raw bone.


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

kdmarsh said:


> Actually, from what I've read, taking away what the dog is guarding is the WRONG way to go about it, because it reaffirms their need to guard their resource. Also, putting your fingers in the bowl of a dog that is already nervous about people being around him while he eats is asking for trouble. A lot of people suggest that we work on "trading" with the dog and encouraging the dog to associate your presence with good things.
> 
> So when your dog is eating, wander by and drop a few yummy snacks nearby or in his bowl. When he's chewing on a bone that is really high value, maybe offer him some cheese in exchange for the bone. I do this with Flora and it has helped with about 80% of her resource guarding problems, although she still gets pretty growly with a raw bone.


You are referring to extreme cases, I am talking about starting to do this early on to prevent resource guarding issues from developing, so that the puppy realizes it's ok if someone touches his food (maybe my wording was not clear). Yuki doesn't sound like a dog with issues, at least, not yet... so doing this from the beginning should be ok. Feeding from hand and keeping finger in bowl don't seem wrong to me with a puppy this young. And I'm only saying what I read in Puppy Primer and other good books, seems to have worked. That said, whatever works best for one's dog, would be the way to go...


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

canine_mommy said:


> ... it's ok for Mommy to touch his food.
> ... placing your finger in his bowl, while he eats
> ... take the bowl away for a second and give it back


*NEVER EVER DO THAT !!! *

These things PROVOKE the resource guarding. And if he is already growling when eating any of above actions will make it even worse. 
How would you feel if somebody take your favorite meal away while you hungry? Or put the finger in your dinner? I would bite for sure 
I would recommend to read this book







Amazon.com: Mine! A Practical Guide to Resource Guarding in Dogs (9780970562944): Jean Donaldson: Books


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

Discoverer said:


> *NEVER EVER DO THAT !!! *
> 
> These things PROVOKE the resource guarding. And if he is already growling when eating any of above actions will make it even worse.
> How would you feel if somebody take your favorite meal away while you hungry? Or put the finger in your dinner? I would bite for sure
> ...


Good to know... But I haven't had a problem using this method. I guess it may be trouble with dogs that already have resource guarding issues. But the whole point is that, your dog should *NOT* bite you if you touch his food. You should be able to take away something from him, because like I said earlier, if he is eating something tasty, but toxic, he may not respond to the "Drop" command and one may need to forcibly take away the object from the dog.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

I agree, please do not take away your puppy's food.

Taking away/putting hands in food = pup seeing hand as something bad that takes away or gets in way of his/her valued resource.
Adding SUPER yummy treats to food = pup seeing hand as a GREAT thing that adds to their valued resource.


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

kdmarsh said:


> ... So when your dog is eating, wander by and drop a few yummy snacks nearby or in his bowl.
> When he's chewing on a bone that is really high value, maybe offer him some cheese in exchange for the bone..


This is exactly how it should be done. Thank you.


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

canine_mommy said:


> ...But the whole point is that, your dog should *NOT* bite you if you touch his food. You should be able to take away something from him, because like I said earlier, if he is eating something tasty, but toxic, he may not respond to the "Drop" command and one may need to forcibly take away the object from the dog.


The whole point is that you SHOULD NOT touch his food when he is eating. You gave him that food, don't take it back. Taking things from the dog that he is not supposed to eat is completely different topic, but yes you should be able to forcibly remove any dangerous object from his mouth.


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

Discoverer said:


> The whole point is that you SHOULD NOT touch his food when he is eating. You gave him that food, don't take it back. Taking things from the dog that he is not supposed to eat is completely different topic, but yes you should be able to forcibly remove any dangerous object from his mouth.


Well if that's the best method to train, then great... but you were saying that you would bite if someone touched your food... and I would never want my dog to do that. The method worked for me. What you say is the method I quoted from a book will lead to biting, but I haven't seen that happening. But if it going to happen, then yes, please don't follow it...

And I also think that you SHOULD BE able to touch your dog's food. The way you want to train him to be able to do that may be by putting yummy treats like you suggest (and not by taking away his food like I suggested). But you SHOULD be able to touch your dog's food!


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

canine_mommy said:


> .. but you were saying that you would bite if someone touched your food...


Thank God I am not your dog  (Sorry, can't resist)
Touching the dog's food doesn't mean the dog will immediately bite, but he will see you as a thread, especially if you are taking his food away. If you have a strong bond you probably won't see any effect by food touching, but it's still the wrong thing to do.



> And I also think that you SHOULD BE able to touch your dog's food. The way you want to train him to be able to do that may be by putting yummy treats like you suggest (and not by taking away his food like I suggested). But you SHOULD be able to touch your dog's food!


 Why do you want to touch his food??? I can tell my 5 months pup "WAIT" in a middle of his eating and he'll step away and wait, but guess what? - I made him wait to put more yummy staff in his bowl, that I forgot to give him at first place


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

Discoverer said:


> Thank God I am not your dog  (Sorry, can't resist)
> Touching the dog's food doesn't mean the dog will immediately bite, but he will see you as a thread, especially if you are taking his food away. If you have a strong bond you probably won't see any effect by food touching, but it's still the wrong thing to do.


Yes, thank God! I really don't want to be bitten . That may be it, a strong bond... because I have never had my pup growl at me or guard his food or see me as a threat anytime, whether I touch his food or not. I have fed him with my hand quite a bit since he was 8 weeks old, maybe that helped.



> Why do you want to touch his food??? I can tell my 5 months pup "WAIT" in a middle of his eating and he'll step away and wait, but guess what? - I made him wait to put more yummy staff in his bowl, that I forgot to give him at first place


I would want to touch his food, in case something dangerous fell in it or in case my future toddler decides she wants to touch puppy's food. I want to be able to confidently leave a child and a dog together while I turn my back on them for a few minutes. My puppy doesn't touch his food till I tell him he can "Take it" and he does "Wait" when I have to add his dessert (yogurt) to the bowl after his meal. But I trained this by telling him to sit and touching his food, it has worked for me... but again, like I said, if better methods are out there, then great...


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Good example of 'old ways of training' and 'new ways'...it is always good to rethink and re-evaluate how things were(are) done I think! I think too it would help to put into context the pup you all are giving help on...4 week old baby turning 5 week old....

No real advice from me except our family dog classes wants us to hand feed a little at EVERY MEAL for the rest of their lives...shows puppy hands and food are a good thing AND mommy controls the food....


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

Let me remind where we started:



canine_mommy said:


> Yuki, I think that is a good way to change his resource guarding issue


All I am saying is that playing with dog food is not a good way to deal with resource guarding issue.



> I would want to touch his food, in case something dangerous fell in it or in case my future toddler decides she wants to touch puppy's food.
> ... I want to be able to confidently leave a child and a dog together while I turn my back on them for a few minutes.


It shouldn't be a big deal if somebody accidentally touched the puppy's food, but what I really against is playing with dog food as a training method. It will not help with guarding issues that already exist, furthermore it will provoke the unwanted behavior. And you'll have to educate your child that dog's food is not a toy to play with. 
And no matter how friendly and obedient your dog is, you should never leave a toddler and dog unattended. Period.


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

Discoverer said:


> All I am saying is that playing with dog food is not a good way to deal with resource guarding issue.


Omg! I already said that if your method is better, then that should be the way to go... what else do you want? And "I" did not come up with the training method, it is there in reputable books and I followed it and it worked for "me". But LIKE I ALREADY said, your method is better, then follow that. And what I was doing was "Training", not "playing".



> It shouldn't be a big deal if somebody accidentally touched the puppy's food, but what I really against is playing with dog food as a training method. It will not help with guarding issues that already exist, furthermore it will provoke the unwanted behavior.


Exactly my point. It should NOT be a big deal! I was simply answering your question, "Why would you want to touch your dog's food?" The method was different, but the intent seems to be the same right (and I ALREADY conceded that your method may be better)



> And you'll have to educate your child that dog's food is not a toy to play with.
> And no matter how friendly and obedient your dog is, you should never leave a toddler and dog unattended. Period.


And how do you educate a 1-yr old? And yes, I know toddler and dog shouldn't be left unattended. I never said about leaving anyone "unattended". All I said was if I were to turn my back on them for maybe a second to pick up cell, then I don't want my dog growling at a child for touching his bowl. And this also was in ANSWER to your question, "Why would you touch your dog's food?" I wouldn't go and "disturb" him, but unintentionally someone may "touch" it or need to touch it to remove something out of it... 


Wow... the thread seems to have been totally hijacked.... Yuki, when you get back, please do let us know if you have any other questions... Regarding this topic, there have been 2 suggestions and I, for one, already agreed that the alternative may be a better method!


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

thanks guys  i am already hand feeding him his meals since he still has to learn how to eat on his own properly. until he is 8 weeks old i will be hand feeding him and he already knows that my hands=yummy food and bites my hands looking for food when he is hungry  he only guarded once and it was a snack i gave him. i wont be giving him that snack until he has grownup and doesnt growl at me.  he really liked the yummy treat i guess so he didnt wanna let it go.


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

canine_mommy said:


> And did you get the KCI registration papers from the "breeder"?


i will be getting them after 2-3 weeks i think and he registered Yuki under some stupid name  so now i am supposed to go to KCI and change the name after i get the registration papers. 

when i go to KCI, to change the name, i will place a complaint on the "breeder". i had placed a complaint before when i got a 25 day old sick golden pup. that seller closed shop and ran away.


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

Yuki said:


> i will be getting them after 2-3 weeks i think and he registered Yuki under some stupid name  so now i am supposed to go to KCI and change the name after i get the registration papers.
> 
> when i go to KCI, to change the name, i will place a complaint on the "breeder". i had placed a complaint before when i got a 25 day old sick golden pup. that seller closed shop and ran away.


Wow, the breeder is registered with KCI and still sells such a young pup. But Yuki's mom, typically you should have got the papers immediately when the puppy was handed over to you. I would advise you to be top of this and make sure that you do get the papers. And yes, please do register a complaint. How's little Yuki this morning?


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

canine_mommy said:


> typically you should have got the papers immediately when the puppy was handed over to you. I would advise you to be top of this and make sure that you do get the papers. And yes, please do register a complaint. How's little Yuki this morning?


=/ but they always say it takes 1 month to get registration done and they will send the papers by post or that i should pick up the papers. i will get the breeder to hand the papers over to me cuz i wanna take Yuki to dog show next year. 

 He is fine this morning and napping right now. he ate his meal barked at my mom and scared her. last night i got scared he had a fever cuz i felt he was a bit too warm. i checked his temperature just to make sure and there wasnt any fever. it was a relief i was about to break down emotionally when i felt he was warm and thought he had a fever.


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

Ok, it probably works differently in India. Here the breeder gave me the papers and I filed them with AKC myself... 

On another note, do you have a pet thermometer? I wouldn't rely too much on touching and feeling the temperature. Austin is so warm all the time, he is my leg warmer, my mittens, everything


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

yes i have a thermometer for pets.


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

Resource guarding is a serious issue, which if not corrected properly and on time, may lead to biting and all following consequences. That's why when I saw advises like "taking the bowl away, touching food when dog is eating and placing the finger into the bowl" as "training methods" to help with resource guarding it pisses me off. There is so many new dog owners who might read this thread or same "reputable" book or watch a "dog whisperer" on TV, who kicks dogs to take their attention, remove the food away and use the alpha roll. And those dog owners try to use these "techniques" on their 3-6 months Golden puppies and then asking "why my dog is aggressive?" You may be lucky that your dog let touch his food, but others may not be so lucky. The dog is not growling when his bowl taken away, not because of "this training", but he's still a good boy DESPITE you took his food away.
I used to have a German Shepherd before and can tell that Goldens need totally different way to communicate. Either rough or too smooth handling, forced training or lack of training at all, dominate play or permissiveness will not benefit your Golden pup. Do not blindly use recommendations from the "reputable" sources, but rather turn your common sense on. 
And Yuli, if your dog is showing any signs of resource guarding, hand feed him, but do not take his bowl away, please ...


----------



## Jer (Sep 23, 2011)

MikaTallulah said:


> He looks older than a month old in the picture. Good luck with your baby. You may want to seek help for yourself though to cope with the loss of your previous dog.


Ya, I gotta agree, we got our puppy a few weeks ago, and it was 7 weeks old, and looks the same age as yours. /shrug

How many lbs is it? Ours was 11lbs at 7 weeks and 14lbs at 8 weeks and 17lbs now... 9.5 weeks


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

Discoverer said:


> And Yuli, if your dog is showing any signs of resource guarding, hand feed him, but do not take his bowl away, please ...


 thank you i shall do as you suggest. i will not take his bowl away if he shows such signs and instead give him a treat or two. i am hand feeding him so i think i am doing okay. i will care for him well so he can be a good grownup dog.  thanks for your advice.


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

Yuki said:


> i will not take his bowl away if he shows such signs and instead give him a treat or two..


 Yuki, just make sure you don't give him a treat when he growls, otherwise you would reward him for growling at you  
But when he's calm and behaves nicely - praise and reward. Good luck!


----------



## aerolor (May 27, 2011)

Discoverer said:


> *NEVER EVER DO THAT !!! *
> 
> These things PROVOKE the resource guarding. And if he is already growling when eating any of above actions will make it even worse.
> How would you feel if somebody take your favorite meal away while you hungry? Or put the finger in your dinner? I would bite for sure
> ...


 
I agree with you, but when I think about this I doubt whether this particular puppy is resource guarding. He is only 4/5 weeks old and he is a single puppy so will have no need to guard his food, unless he is continually having his food given and taken away from him.

Re: *temperature taking*
I have just read the post about temperature. An accurate temperature reading is taken rectally and can be painful and possibly dangerous, so please be careful what you do - inadvisable if you are inexperienced and do not know what you are doing. So please take Yuki to a vet if you think he is running a temperature.


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

Jer said:


> How many lbs is it? Ours was 11lbs at 7 weeks and 14lbs at 8 weeks and 17lbs now... 9.5 weeks


well my pup is 6-7lbs in his 5th week and is about 7 inches tall at the shoulder (i didnt measure him yet, the height is an estimate). i am feeding him every 4 hours...that is 5 times per day according to vet's instructions. 

since my previous pup was the same size and weight at this age i am guessing he will be around 8-9 lbs next week and be 10-12 lbs in his 7th week as well. he also has very tiny teeth.

here's a pic of him and me together :--happy: in this pic below...wen i clicked the cam he gave me a sloppy lick and nuzzled with a super wet nose lol its my most fav pic i have taken of us together :--saucer_eyes:


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

aerolor said:


> Re: *temperature taking*
> I have just read the post about temperature. An accurate temperature reading is taken rectally and can be painful and possibly dangerous, so please be careful what you do - inadvisable if you are inexperienced and do not know what you are doing. So please take Yuki to a vet if you think he is running a temperature.


yes i know this. i am experienced and would never ever try to hurt my sweet baby so i am pretty careful when taking temperature. i cant say the same at the vet's clinic as some "nurses/helpers" are pretty rough at it. last time i had a big argument with one of the helpers and wanted to beat him up at the clinic when i had taken my previous dog for a checkup as she had a fever.  i was close to tears and super angry at how he treated my precious girl (previous golden). grr...

anyway i was super careful when i checked it, he didnt have a fever that was a big relief.


----------



## geenz (Aug 3, 2011)

He is just far too cute! Just wanna snuggle him! My boy isn't little anymore heheh


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

geenz said:


> He is just far too cute! Just wanna snuggle him!


 hehe but he is a mischievous biting furball too. lol i fell in love with him at first sight 

oooh he barked at a sales person today and the sales person saw him and made such a funny face. i think it shocked him that such a small pup would bark at him so ferociously....ehem...squeakily.

You can see him barking in this tiny clip here. 

he was barking cuz i was holding a cell phone and not petting him lol 
PS: in that clip, there are dogs barking loudly in the bg...those are the guardians...er...stray dogs of our street  a pack of 20+ dogs not counting the pups.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

He's gonna be a big boy! My dog Flora was 6lbs at 7 weeks! But she was a little baby.

And I apologize for causing any dissent on this thread with my comment on resource guarding. Like someone else mentioned, I wasn't actually sure if a puppy that young could actually display resource guarding tendencies but I wanted to bring your attention to it at the very least.


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

Discoverer said:


> Resource guarding is a serious issue, which if not corrected properly and on time, may lead to biting and all following consequences. That's why when I saw advises like "taking the bowl away, touching food when dog is eating and placing the finger into the bowl" as "training methods" to help with resource guarding it pisses me off. There is so many new dog owners who might read this thread or same "reputable" book or watch a "dog whisperer" on TV, who kicks dogs to take their attention, remove the food away and use the alpha roll. And those dog owners try to use these "techniques" on their 3-6 months Golden puppies and then asking "why my dog is aggressive?" You may be lucky that your dog let touch his food, but others may not be so lucky. The dog is not growling when his bowl taken away, not because of "this training", but he's still a good boy DESPITE you took his food away.
> I used to have a German Shepherd before and can tell that Goldens need totally different way to communicate. Either rough or too smooth handling, forced training or lack of training at all, dominate play or permissiveness will not benefit your Golden pup. Do not blindly use recommendations from the "reputable" sources, but rather turn your common sense on.
> And Yuli, if your dog is showing any signs of resource guarding, hand feed him, but do not take his bowl away, please ...


Listen Discoverer, I did not ever say anything about Alpha roll, or kicking a dog for God's sake. in fact, I don't even believe in the Alpha concept. If I remember right from your previous posts, you are the one who talks abt being Alpha, comparing Dogs to Wolves and a big Cesar Milan fan. All those things PISS me off too! Talk abt common sense here!! It's like saying humans and Chimps are the same!

I still believe you should be able to touch your dog's food, how you train your dog for that is a different thing. And I did suggest Hand Feeding him. And FYI, I didn't forcibly take away any dog's bowl. I woud sit by him, take him bowl for a second, pretend to inspect or add Yogurt and put it back. 

All I see from your previous posts is that you like to argue and contradict people, including Vets. I had already said that if there is a better method, then follow that. But you just wouldn't let it go. I'm glad your dog turned out a good boy DESPITE you and your Wolf theories and Cesar Milan methods.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Adorable*

Your pup is SO ADORABLE!!


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

Syd, that's a great picture of you and Yuki! He is just so adorable... and Puppy Breath!


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

Yuki said:


> thank you i shall do as you suggest. i will not take his bowl away if he shows such signs and instead give him a treat or two. i am hand feeding him so i think i am doing okay. i will care for him well so he can be a good grownup dog.  thanks for your advice.


I also followed Cesar Milan's methods, I would put my hand in Bayne's bowl while he was eating, he didn't growl or stop eating but he did slow down a bit and didn't bite me. Now, anyone can go near him and touch his food bowl and there is no resource guarding whatsoever. I did this from the first day and continued doing it from every feeding and now every once in a while I'll put my hand in his bowl and he doesn't react at all. For those who are disputing this method what makes it so wrong when many of us have seen and read this in many books, and not just Cesar Milan's Way. FYI, I have a high regard for Cesar's methods and I don't see him 'kicking' a dog just touching (with his foot) to redirect it's focus. Remember we only SEE the show we are not there experiencing it and there is a warning on the beginning of the show that a professional needs to be consulted using his methods.


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

kdmarsh said:


> And I apologize for causing any dissent on this thread with my comment on resource guarding. Like someone else mentioned, I wasn't actually sure if a puppy that young could actually display resource guarding tendencies but I wanted to bring your attention to it at the very least.


KDMarsh, I don't think your comment on resource guarding started the dissent. You suggested an alternative method to what I what I said and I agreed that if the alternative is better, then that should be followed (I should have been clear that I don't forcibly take away the bowl, I asked my pup to wait, inspected bowl or added Yogurt and gave it back)

And I did point out that this puppy, Yuki is too young and doesn't sound like he has resource guarding issues... So I really don't think it's your comment that started it...


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

kdmarsh and canine_mommy i thank you both for letting me know about resource guarding and different methods used to "train" pups/dogs.  i believe every dog is an individual and every dog has his or her own way...what may work for one may not work for another so understanding the pup or dog takes first priority than training. if you cant understand your own dog then you cant train him properly...thats what i believe. 

i dont think my pup has the ability to resource guard since he licks off his food from my hands and i spoon feed him...my hand is usually in or around his bowl and he doesnt know how to eat in a bowl properly  he gets the food on his nose and chin lol and shakes his head spilling the food every where. so if i dont feed him...he cant eat. i also put my fingers in his mouth to open and check what he is chewing...sometimes i find him chewing a piece of thread or leaves or sticks etc (i have zero idea wher he gets it from). i take the stuff out with my finger carefully so that i dont hurt him and he doesnt choke on stupid stuff. he hasnt growled at me when i did that and wagged his tail happily and licked my hand. i intend to start with teeth brushing after 1 more week so i want him to feel comfy with my hand in his mouth. i will be using a small "finger" brush to teach him brushing until he gets used to it. later i plan to use a dog-tooth brush.

he is so full of mischief that i need two more eyes on the back of my head seriously (-__-) and he is 8 inches tall at the shoulder...i measured him just now. he is always hiding in some small space and doing sumthing "evil" like chewing a slipper, handkerchief....i clean the house daily like a fool only to find him chewing something new every day...i am still wondering where he gets such stuff. i have already cleaned every single place and cleared all the places which are in his reach so he cant find anything and make a mess. 

one thing i can surely say is he is a furball of trouble but sooooo cute <3 cant help but love him and care for him


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

Yuki said:


> he is always hiding in some small space and doing sumthing "evil" like chewing a slipper, handkerchief....


haha... this reminds me. When I first met Austin, he was 5 weeks old. There were 16 puppies in the room (from 3 litters) and suddenly we heard yelping and started searching for the missing pup... A door was open and the little guy got into the space between the opened door and the wall and didn't know how to come out  I guess he didn't know he could walk in reverse yet. He walked along the tiny passage between the door and wall and reached a dead end and there wasn't enough space to turn around! So he just sits there stuck in the corner, yelping. We got him out, poor guy. But it was too cute and funny...


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

lol canine_mommy that was really cute and funny.


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

canine_mommy said:


> Listen Discoverer ...


Your mouth is getting too big for your muzzle. The post about Alpha rolling wasn't addressed to you. Next time my name rolls off your mouth - choke on it!


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

Discoverer said:


> Your mouth is getting too big for your muzzle. The post about Alpha rolling wasn't addressed to you. Next time my name rolls off your mouth - choke on it!


lol "Discoverer"  You just like to attack and provoke people. And just because this is an online forum, you don't need to forget politeness and civility (if you have any in "real" life). But then again, you're the same person who said he would bite a hand in his bowl, so I guess you don't have civility after all, you've got issues.



Discoverer said:


> Resource guarding is a serious issue, which if not corrected properly and on time, may lead to biting and all following consequences. That's why when I saw advises like "taking the bowl away, touching food when dog is eating and placing the finger into the bowl" as "training methods" to help with resource guarding it pisses me off.


You've almost quoted me verbatim, so even if it wasn't "addressed" to me, it concerns me. My first post wasn't addressed to you either, I don't know why and how you caught on to it and stretched it so much. And clearly the 4 week old pup doesn't have Resource Guarding issues, dear animal behaviorist expert, use your abundant common sense here.



> There is so many new dog owners who might read this thread or same "reputable" book or watch a "dog whisperer" on TV, who kicks dogs to take their attention, remove the food away and use the alpha roll. And those dog owners try to use these "techniques" on their 3-6 months Golden puppies and then asking "why my dog is aggressive?" You may be lucky that your dog let touch his food, but others may not be so lucky. The dog is not growling when his bowl taken away, not because of "this training", but he's still a good boy DESPITE you took his food away.


And this wasn't addressed to me either? Hmmmm... I must be mistaken. Putting "reputable" in quotes just because I called Patricia McConnell's book reputable and saying you're lucky your dog let you touch his food, blah blah...

Oh my! Why am I even wasting my time replying to you... I'm going to learn to ignore you from here on, let's try... live and learn! Scary scary guy!!! :curtain::hide:

Thread hijacked again!! :hijacked: :


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

*Syd, Yuki's Mom*

Syd... Everytime I try to get this thread back to the topic, it seems to get derailed. I'll try to ignore any more provocations, sorry about this whole unpleasant thing... Please keep the thread going if you have any other questions, I'm sure senior members can give great advice.

I'm just in love with your little guy... We were talking about KCI and puppies hiding behind stuff, stealing stuff... that was real sweet... let's try to get back on track. 

I think you got some good tips from KDMarsh. Please do follow that, and try to hand-feed like I said (which you already do). I guess taking bowl away is an old method, so chuck that... but let me re-iterate, I took bowl away, added dessert and gave it back, so I still think it's fine (some people can't wrap their heads around the entire sentence).


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

i want my pup to learn to bark at strangers.  i think he is doing well on his own. last night my cousin came over and Yuki barked at him and bit his foot lol. my cousin said "you have got yourself one heck of a dog...yikes he is soo adorable but he bites!"  hehe i was so satisfied with my pup's behavior that i gave him a treat and some good petting...lots of nuzzles and kisses. 

here are his pics from last night he was playing with his toy :--happy:



























my question is =/ how do i train him to be a good "guard" dog? what i mean is...i want him not to be friendly with everyone that he comes in contact with. i would want him to learn to be on guard around people. i need this "training" for him cuz i have some stalker trouble which is driving me crazy and wouldnt want my pup being friendly with the stalker guy. I dont want him to eat what some stranger may give etc etc so i am a bit worried since i failed to train my previous dog and she was overly friendly with everyone (this was seen as a bad habit by my parents who prefer dogs that can "guard"...if he doesnt learn this then he will be given away too ) any ideas. Also, Yuki...he is showing signs of behavior that i like so i am pretty happy about it, i just need to know how to make him keep those habits in future too. he growls and barks at strangers thats good, he bit my cousin's leg that was a good thing too cuz my cousin provoked Yuki. I want him to keep those habits. 

how do i control his barking? 

Is his height and weight healthy for his age? i am kinda worried about he is underweight or sumthing.


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

Yuki said:


> my question is =/ how do i train him to be a good "guard" dog? what i mean is...i want him not to be friendly with everyone that he comes in contact with. i would want him to learn to be on guard around people.


Now that's going to be difficult and not advisable... Goldens are not good Guard dogs. They can make good Watch Dogs, but I don't know of any Golden Guard dogs. They will alert you if someone is outside the door, maybe bark at the door, but they're most likely thinking, "Mom, there is someone outside, let's play with him!" A Golden is typically going to love everybody he meets; there are quite a few laid back dogs, but majority of them will go bonkers on meeting someone new and are very trusting. Mine, for eg, loves people, goes nuts; he'll even start to walk away with them, then he will turn to make sure I'm following. If I'm not, then he pulls on his leash to get back to me (I'm glad he does that actually).



> I dont want him to eat what some stranger may give etc etc so i am a bit worried since i failed to train my previous dog and she was overly friendly with everyone (this was seen as a bad habit by my parents who prefer dogs that can "guard"...if he doesnt learn this then he will be given away too ) any ideas.


A lot of dogs, not just Goldens will accept food from strangers, they can't help it... Maybe someone has advice on how to train them not to... I'm a bit concerned when you say your parents could give away Yuki too. Goldens are not Guard dogs. If they wanted a Guard dog, they should have got another breed, like a GSD or something.



> Also, Yuki...he is showing signs of behavior that i like so i am pretty happy about it, i just need to know how to make him keep those habits in future too. he growls and barks at strangers thats good, he bit my cousin's leg that was a good thing too cuz my cousin provoked Yuki. I want him to keep those habits.


Goldens by nature are not aggressive, they are bred to be super-friendly dogs. What Yuki did with your cousin was most likely in play. If a non-Golden person saw one "killing" a toy, he could be scared. But all those scary growls and barks usually melt away when meeting someone new. I don't think I would encourage biting people though and personally, I wouldn't train a Golden to be a Guard dog...


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

thanks canine_mom you cleared my doubts. i will ask my parents to get themselves a guard dog if they want and not to treat Yuki like GSD or Doberman Pincher. (-__-) i knew goldens are the best and one of most friendly dogs. i am gonna stay strong and let my parents know about it. I dont want them to take Yuki away from me. After Yuki grows up a bit I will get a GSD or Doberman pup and give it to my parents.

i will encourage him when he barks at strangers and thats all i will do. (-_-) i am kinda scared that if he didnt even bark at strangers....they will do the same thing they did with Saya. thats the reason i asked the questions. thanks for answering. 

 Yuki is learning to fetch the ball. it was so cute when i fetched for the first time. i was really happy that he did it on his own. also he is responding well to the rest of my simple training but potty training isnt going right


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

Yuki said:


> ... how do i train him to be a good "guard" dog? what i mean is...i want him not to be friendly with everyone that he comes in contact with.


Oh, boy :uhoh: ... Golden retrievers are most loyal dogs and possess a friendly, eager-to-please personality. The temperament of the Golden Retriever is a hallmark of the breed and is described in the standard as "kindly, friendly and confident". They are not "one man dogs" and are generally equally friendly with both strangers and owners. Any form of aggression or hostility towards either people or other animals is completely unacceptable in a Golden Retriever and is not in keeping with the character of the breed and as such is considered a serious fault.
They would be the worst guard dogs as by their nature they are suppose to be friendly with everyone. 
Of course you can teach your pup to bark, growl and bite strangers, but that's exactly what all others try to avoid in this breed.
Dear Yuki, you seem very confused and I feel terrible sorry for you and your poor puppy ...


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

Discoverer said:


> Dear Yuki, you seem very confused and I feel terrible sorry for you and your poor puppy ...


thanks but i am not confused. i am more scared to lose my dog again thats all, as my stupid parents told me on phone to teach my pup to be a "guard". (-_-) i already told them it was impossible, they said to send the pup back to the breeder and ask for another dog or refund. :--sad: my parents are making me feel sick. i thought i would clear their doubts if ask the question here on forum and show them the replies i got. then they would at least stfu.


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

Yuki said:


> ... my stupid parents
> ... my parents are making me feel sick.


Before anything else you'll have to learn how to respect the people who gave you a life, the way you talk about your parents is unacceptable.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

My Golden would have left with anyone and was not a guard dog. My Yorkies on the other hand think they are guard dogs. They would bark for a few minutes and then he would get up and give a few woofs in the direction the yorkies were facing. Once he got up then they would go and lay down. 

They still think they are guard/attack dogs but unfortunately Lucky passed away last year so they lack the muscle. He was 120 pounds and up to my hip. He was a big boy that could look scary when he barked but he was a love bug.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Discoverer said:


> Before anything else you'll have to learn how to respect the people who gave you a life, the way you talk about your parents is unacceptable.


I believe she has previously said in other posts she is in her late 20's (29- I think) so she is an adult though. Her parents just giving away her previous dog was a dump move and caused her to become very depressed and she needed medical attention and was put on meds. Her parents gave her this golden to try and make up for it and are now hinting at having her get rid of it because it won't be a guard dog. Her parents do not seem very supportive of her. 

Please tread lightly here. She needs support not criticism.


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

Discoverer said:


> Before anything else you'll have to learn how to respect the people who gave you a life, the way you talk about your parents is unacceptable.


well i do respect them a lot (you dont know me personally so you wouldnt know it) but i also call them "stupid" when they say or do stupid things and betray me. i love my parents but i also hate them...period. I am happy that i have them as my parents but i also get hurt a lot cuz of what they say or do.

If they werent stupid then they wouldnt have separated me and Saya when i was sleeping without letting me know. I am still suffering from that shock and they tell me on phone "train Yuki like a guard dog or else he is going out like Saya". how am i supposed to take it? smile and bear it like an idiot? 

i love goldens cuz they complete the emptiness within my heart, its one breed that suits me best. i dont have friends, i havent lived in this country for long so i am not close with anyone, i suffer from personality disorder and severe depression...currently on meds too. have my parents ever thought what happens to me when they take the ones i love away from me? though i have told them million times that goldens are NOT guard dogs they still ask me to train Yuki to be one! if that isnt stupid then what is? I dont work, have no occupation due to my mental issues and anti-social personality but i take care of my parents at home. Cooking, cleaning the place up, caring for them when they are sick, volunteering when they need help, saving them from financial disasters...and i never ever ask for anything including $$ or even talk much...only thing i ever asked was "dad, please i want a golden retriever pup, its friendly and really cute. i am always alone so can i at least ask for a pup or a dog as my friend or sibling?".....and then just cuz Saya my previous golden didnt bark at strangers....she was given away just like that in an instant!!

PS: i had a pet rooster once and my dad killed it and ate it...he said "what did you feed your pet? his flesh was exquisite very tasty indeed". 
how do you expect me to not call them stupid? when that rooster was like a brother to me and we used to eat meals together in the same plate/bowl :--sad: do they even have any idea why the hell i am suffering so much? if only they didnt do such things i wouldnt be depressed.

PPS: the larger the dog breed the friendlier they are. the smaller the dog breed the nastier they are. most dog bite cases are from small dogs biting people and very rare for a large dog to bite a human. thats one thing i DO know. they do look scary when they bark due to their size, thats enough to keep people away i think. If it isnt a golden pup i get then i would go for St. Bernard pup. i have zero interest in guard dogs i prefer large, fluffy, very playful and friendly dogs btw. goldens are perfect for me which my parents dont seem to understand.


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

Sorry Yuki, I just hope you can forgive your parents and don't hate them. Yes, we all sometimes make mistakes, let's forgive each other, there is enough hate in this world, so your parents should be the last people to hate, even they made something terrible. 
As for big/small dogs attitude - there’s no doubt that many small dogs have a big attitude. Our 10 years old neighbor's Yorkie almost get killed, when barked and tried to bite a young GSD who was walking by. The Shepherd in a eye blink grabbed that Yorkie and tossed a few feet away. Yorkie ended up with a few broken ribs and punctured lung. 
Like they said: The little dog may start the fight, but the big dog will always end it.


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

Discoverer said:


> Our 10 years old neighbor's Yorkie almost get killed, when barked and tried to bite a young GSD who was walking by. The Shepherd in a eye blink grabbed that Yorkie and tossed a few feet away. Yorkie ended up with a few broken ribs and punctured lung.
> Like they said: The little dog may start the fight, but the big dog will always end it.


omg  is the yorkie gonna be okay?

true that the big dog will end it...but overall bigger dogs are more intelligent and gentle. they only attack if provoked if not they dont do anything  i think thats whats cool about them. 

Discoverer no need to say sorry since i think of everyone on this forum as my friends  as far as forgiving goes :doh: its still too soon for me to accept what they did. cant forgive until i get over the shock of losing my beloved Saya. Having Yuki is helping a bit but also reminding me of how i used to care for Saya when she was small...its stressful as well as peaceful...i cant explain the feeling...i wana cry for my loss wen i remember the past and wen i look at Yuki playing around and biting me i start to smile <--it is complicated and hard to explain. i will forgive after time passes and my emotional wounds have healed. i already know "to err is human"...everyone makes mistakes but some mistakes can be really hard to get over.


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

good news!! for me it is :--big_grin: i had a long chat with my parents and told them i cant train a "friendly" dog to become a "guard" dog. my parents agreed to leave Yuki alone and not bother him or repeat what they did to Saya. i even showed them some of the posts here after i asked my question...but...

:--appalled: now they have told me to get a Doberman or GSD and train him to be a guard dog after Yuki has grown up a bit!!!

I dont mind having another dog but i have little to no idea about guard dog training :doh::doh::doh::doh: i am not gonna get another pup until Yuki turns 6 months-1 year old. i dunno what to do kinda  a bit. should i get the other pup so Yuki and him/her can play together and grow up together or should i wait until Yuki is grown up? so many questions are popping in my head right now.:uhoh:


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Yuki said:


> good news!! for me it is :--big_grin: i had a long chat with my parents and told them i cant train a "friendly" dog to become a "guard" dog. my parents agreed to leave Yuki alone and not bother him or repeat what they did to Saya. i even showed them some of the posts here after i asked my question...but...
> 
> :--appalled: now they have told me to get a Doberman or GSD and train him to be a guard dog after Yuki has grown up a bit!!!
> 
> I dont mind having another dog but i have little to no idea about guard dog training :doh::doh::doh::doh: i am not gonna get another pup until Yuki turns 6 months-1 year old. i dunno what to do kinda  a bit. should i get the other pup so Yuki and him/her can play together and grow up together or should i wait until Yuki is grown up? so many questions are popping in my head right now.:uhoh:


One baby at a time. You don't want to get overwhelmed. Besides if you get puppies at separate times they will more strongly bonded with their humans than each other. Your babe is only young once.


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

MikaTallulah said:


> One baby at a time. You don't want to get overwhelmed. Besides if you get puppies at separate times they will more strongly bonded with their humans than each other. Your babe is only young once.


thanks that eased my confusion a lot  i am gonna wait until Yuki is grown up.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Why not invest in a home security system rather than rely on a dog to guard your home? I find the whole concept of a "guard dog" to be outdated in this time and age, when technology is at its best.

As others have said, goldens are absolutely NOT intended to be guard dogs of any sort. They are a breed that is supposed to be friendly with everyone, love on everyone, be happy around everyone. Do not encourage your dog to bite strangers, growl at strangers, or act in any way negatively around strangers. You really want to cultivate the golden temperament in your puppy Syd. Yuki right now is a blank slate - full of potential to be a wonderful companion.


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

kdmarsh said:


> Why not invest in a home security system rather than rely on a dog to guard your home? I find the whole concept of a "guard dog" to be outdated in this time and age, when technology is at its best.


true but cant install a system yet as the place i am living in right now will be demolished soon. 

I will not teach Yuki anything cuz i want him to be my best friend and honestly i have no care about what my parents say. I am still in a confused state of mind since they are having issues accepting Yuki just like they had issues accepting Saya.  no matter what i say or do, its one thing or another that pops in their heads and i am the one who is left in confusion over it. I dunno how to deal with my parents :--sad: and how can i make them accept Yuki...


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

i got 2 problems with Yuki currently...

1. he is jumping and biting/licking my face, esp my ear seems to be his fav chew toy =/ as long as he is a pup its kinda ok but after he grows up it could be a serious problem. what do i do? save my ear please!

2. he is "doing it" with the stuffed toy rabbit!! i am wondering if thats normal? he is so small and young!!! if i close my room's door (where the toys are kept) he whines and barks until i open the door for him. what do i do? my poor stuffed toy rabbit


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

Yuki said:


> i got 2 problems with Yuki currently...
> 
> 1. he is jumping and biting/licking my face, esp my ear seems to be his fav chew toy =/ as long as he is a pup its kinda ok but after he grows up it could be a serious problem. what do i do? save my ear please!
> 
> 2. he is "doing it" with the stuffed toy rabbit!! i am wondering if thats normal? he is so small and young!!! if i close my room's door (where the toys are kept) he whines and barks until i open the door for him. what do i do? my poor stuffed toy rabbit


The biting is going to continue till he is about 4-5 months old... But you'll have to teach him that is not the right way to play. These are some things you can try - Redirect him to a toy, try saying "ouch" in a high voice and walk away, ignore him with your arms folded, give no attention when he bites. As the puppies grow up the biting does reduce, if you train consistently. It's worse when they are really young, because of those razor-sharp teeth... 

As for the 2nd question, there is nothing sexual about it at this young age, it's mainly dominance. He's showing the rabbit who's boss. You can start teaching him "Off" command and tell him not to do that...


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

canine_mommy said:


> As for the 2nd question, there is nothing sexual about it at this young age, it's mainly dominance. He's showing the rabbit who's boss. You can start teaching him "Off" command and tell him not to do that...


 thanks i will start teaching him "off" right away. 

i have had female and male dogs before but none showed this behavior until they were grownup so i was a bit worried lol 

Yuki seems to have grown up a bit (he has become a bit heavier than before) and his biting has become softer.  he is responding to "no" and "stop". he play bites my hands but its more ticklish since he is not putting any pressure. i think he is learning well. i am teaching him what to bite and what not to bite. when he bites the toys i encourage him with some petting and ignore, say "no" or yelp like a dog (-_-) when he tries to bite me. i think me "yelping like a dog" worked better than saying ouch or no lol  my mom heard me yelp and thought there was another dog in the house.

this morning Yuki woke me up with wet licks all over my face  i returned his "good morning" with lots of petting. he lays down on his back and lets me rub his tummy and treats me like i am the big dog in the house (-_-) i hope i am making sense. he listens to what i say but pays no attention to my mom though he plays with her. i am wondering what he thinks of me...am i his "sibling" or "mama" or "boss"? he has completely stopped biting me hard since i am giving him all my attention and respond to him well. the way he comes hopping like a bunny when i call him is super cute and heart warming 

here is a pic of him sleeping on my bed using my pillow too


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

update on Yuki:

he is doing fine and has grown up a bit. he has learned to come to me no matter where i am wen i call him. his potty training is going fine about 40% training left i guess. wen i am not around he just does his thing and i gotta make him quit doing that. he doesnt listen to what my mom says and does his thing, i got scolded for not training him properly. i said he is still a small pup and walked away. 

as for potty training....when i point my finger at a spot and tell him to potty he does it right there lol its kinda cute but he is learning well. 

funny moment: wen i started to train him to do potty wen i tell him to and at the spot i point at....he first started to sit down wen i said "go potty". (-_-) he still hasnt learned the sit, stay or off commands but wen he sat down obediently wen i told him to go potty it was so cute and funny i thought i should share the story.

current problem: wen he gets hungry he barks, whines and scratches/bites me a lot. its hard to prepare his meal wen he is doing that. he gets hungry often. i cant get him to calm down and wait for his food.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

canine_mommy said:


> The biting is going to continue till he is about 4-5 months old... But you'll have to teach him that is not the right way to play. These are some things you can try - Redirect him to a toy, try saying "ouch" in a high voice and walk away, ignore him with your arms folded, give no attention when he bites. As the puppies grow up the biting does reduce, if you train consistently. It's worse when they are really young, because of those razor-sharp teeth...
> 
> As for the 2nd question, there is nothing sexual about it at this young age, it's mainly dominance. He's showing the rabbit who's boss. You can start teaching him "Off" command and tell him not to do that...


I agree. My yorkies hump this stuffed lab puppy. I think it is funny so I don't correct it but they have never humped anything else. They line up and take turns assaulting the stuffed animal.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Maybe the little stuffed bunny likes 'it'. :curtain: Shame on me...

He's absolutely adorable, so cute sleeping on your pillow. I imagine he changes from one day to the next as he grows. He's looking great!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Yuki*

Yuki is so very, very, cute!
You are a wonderful Mom!


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

That photo of Yuki is so adorable... Although I don't agree with removing puppy from a litter so early, I still think you are very lucky to be able to watch Yuki grow up from such a young age  They grow up so fast; so getting to see him every day right from 4 weeks of age is really great 




Yuki said:


> wen i am not around he just does his thing and i gotta make him quit doing that. he doesnt listen to what my mom says and does his thing, i got scolded for not training him properly. i said he is still a small pup and walked away.


Maybe you should teach your mom the commands you use. So that way, everyone will be consistent and Yuki won't have trouble understanding. 



> current problem: wen he gets hungry he barks, whines and scratches/bites me a lot. its hard to prepare his meal wen he is doing that. he gets hungry often. i cant get him to calm down and wait for his food.


What times do you feed him? I don't think you should feed him whenever he asks for food. There should be a schedule. I think you said you feed him 5 (per vet's advice) times a day, so try to space it out... you have to teach him to sit/wait before he gets his food.


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

thanks everyone. he sure is adorable and very cute<3



> Maybe you should teach your mom the commands you use. So that way, everyone will be consistent and Yuki won't have trouble understanding.


tried it. no use. he doesnt like it wen mom says something to him. he only listens to what i say. he does play with mom a lot but doesnt like her telling him what to do and starts to bark and chase her away wen she does.



> What times do you feed him? I don't think you should feed him whenever he asks for food. There should be a schedule. I think you said you feed him 5 (per vet's advice) times a day, so try to space it out... you have to teach him to sit/wait before he gets his food.


i feed him exactly every 4 hours and i am following the schedule strictly. his morning meal is at 8:00am, as soon as it 7:30 am he starts to bite and whine. wen i am making his meal he starts to bark real loud and whines a lot giving me a headache. i tried to make him sit quietly before i give him his meal but no good....he still whines while he sits waiting for his meal. and he got this habit of sucking my thumb wen he is hungry.


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

update on Yuki:

he has grown again and is now nearly 10 inches tall at shoulder but still weighs 6 lbs he is looking kinda skinny a bit =/ i am wondering if this height and weight is good. he doesnt eat his meals at one time but prefers to play around and eat small amounts all day long which is a bit troublesome  even after eating his meal...like 30 mins or 1 hr later he is whining again for food. his biting has become softer since i started to yelp and gave him more toys. i have started to use my hand to brush his fur in preparation for using a brush without him getting scared of it. i am teaching him to use the stairs, he cant climb up but can come down hopping cutely  i make him run around a lot so he gets some good exercise.

i plan to see the vet pretty soon to change his diet now since he is showing more appetite and feels hungry more often. 

i noticed something while i was rubbing his chest and playing with him...he has 7 nipples!! missing one!! is this normal or is it bad? i am a bit worried since i noticed it and counted them  the placement of nipples is as follows:

......o
o.....
......o
o....o
o....o <----its in this type of pattern


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I think it would be a good idea to set scheduled meal times for him, three or four times a day, measure his food, offer it to him, if he eats it all in about 10-15 minutes great, if not pick it up and don't leave it out for him, offer him his next meal at the next scheduled time. He will learn to eat when it's offered, or it goes away until the next time.

I have seen other puppies with oddly placed nipples, I don't think you need to worry.


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

update:

 my pup is growing up well and i am sooo happy about it. i went through a tough time and still got a bit more to go but i am so glad i had everyone's support. thank you everyone <3

Yuki has learned a lot of things.  i plan to take some pics and post them later.


----------

